# Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder



## DamJam (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab paar meiner Meerforellenköder gewogen und ich konnte nicht glauben was ich da sah.
Das Diagramm zeigt die Masseabweichung des Ist-Werts vom Soll-Wert. Ich weiß ja nicht wo die Spezialisten gewogen haben, aber auf der Erde war es nicht. Oder vllt haben sie bei Vollmond gewogen und ich bei Neumond.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Die einen werden halt mit Haken etc. wiegen, die anderen ohne....


----------



## DamJam (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Ja, das wird es wohl sein. Ne jetzt mal ernst, der Haken wiegt auf jeden Fall weniger als ein Gramm. Aber zugegeben die Haken habe ich nicht separat gewogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Denk an Schnurdurchmesser oder WG-Angaben bei Ruten - was nicht passt, wird halt passend gemacht ;-)))


----------



## Andy Antitackle (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Und jetzt solltet Ihr erstmal Eure Pilker wiegen.
Da stimmt auch fast nichts !

Frohe Weihnachten an all.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## antonio (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

wiegt der zweite -2g wie hast du das gewogen?
der soll 16 g wiegen und du hast ne abweichung von -18 g.

antonio


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



antonio schrieb:


> wiegt der zweite -2g wie hast du das gewogen?
> der soll 16 g wiegen und du hast ne abweichung von -18 g.
> 
> antonio



Daneben steht Abweichung in %...

Also wiegt der 16g 18% weniger....

Er wiegt also etwa 13.12g.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Der Spöket soll 18g wiegen, er hat eine Abweichung von ca. 11-12% nach unten. Das mach dann 16g pro Spöket.

Beim Gno ist eine Abweichung von 30% nach oben. Der wiegt dann statt 20g also 26g.

Hier möchte ich dem TE meinen Dank aussprechen. Nun ist auch geklärt, warum der 20g Gno (24-26g real) viel besser fliegt als ein 20g schwerer Snaps!

Ich habe meine Köder eben auch kurz gewogen. Meine Ergebnisse sind mit Einzelhaken. Beim Spöket komm ich ebenfalls auf 16g, beim Witch sind es exakt 20g bei einem 20g Köder und beim Gno sind die Abweichungen beim 20er ca. 3-5g nach oben und beim 28iger bis zu mitte 30g. 

Erstaunlich, das bei einem Hersteller manche Köder schwerer sind, manche leichter und manche genau angegeben sind...wer zur Hölle hat da gewogen?

Und beim Spinnangeln ist der Unterschied zwischen 20g und 25g schon erheblich. Und ich wunder mich, warum meine 7-45g Rute bei einem 28g Gno schon ordentlich arbeiten muss. Kein wunder wenn der tatsächlich 33-35g wiegt. Unglaublich.


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Leute, das ist so ziemlich das einfachste Diagramm was möglich ist...und trotzdem sind die letzen Posts völlig falsch.



Allrounder27, verrätst Du mir auch was an meinem Post falsch ist?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Sry, dachte es geht um den Spöket...


----------



## vermesser (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Was wiegt ein 25er Snaps dann real?


----------



## DamJam (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Und woran liegt es nun, dass die Köder nicht soviel wiegen wie sie vorgeben? Hat da jemand eine Idee? Interessant ist ja, dass die Abweichung in beide Richtungen geht. Am Mond wird es wahrscheinlich nicht liegen. Ich vermute mal ein Pseudo-Ingenieur hat sich verrechnet und niemand hat es gemerkt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Hi,

bei Sbiros ist es manchmal noch schlimmer.Da hatte ich schon Differenzen von 5-8g.


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was wiegt ein 25er Snaps dann real?


Ich mein die Snaps warn alle recht genau +-1g wenn ich mich recht erinner.


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



DamJam schrieb:


> Und woran liegt es nun, dass die Köder nicht soviel wiegen wie sie vorgeben? Hat da jemand eine Idee? Interessant ist ja, dass die Abweichung in beide Richtungen geht. Am Mond wird es wahrscheinlich nicht liegen. Ich vermute mal ein Pseudo-Ingenieur hat sich verrechnet und niemand hat es gemerkt.



Dann würden sich ja bei jedem Hersteller die Ingenieure verrechnen......

Könnte es sich um Fertigungstoleranzen handeln? Aus welchem Material bestehen die Köder? Wie sieht es mit der Dichte des Materials aus? Ich denke unter ungünstigen Umständen kommt da schnell mal nen Unterschied von 2g zustande.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Aber 20-30% ??
Das können schon keine Fertigungstoleranzen mehr sein. Sowas sind Abweichungen. Zwar handelt es sich nicht um Medizinprodukte, aber 30%, da wird wohl nicht gemessen, sondern geschätzt...


----------



## HSV1887 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Da stimme ich dir grundsätzlich zu, wenn ich mir aber überlege wie groß nen Blei von 2g ist und mir dann nen Köder von 15 cm Länge vorstelle kann ich mir schon vorstellen daß die Menge zuviel oder zuwenig dran sein könnte.... 

Wie gesagt, interessant wäre zu wissen welches Material verwendet wird und wie der Köder produziert wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Bei den Blinkern ist ja nur hinten ein "Klecks" Blei drauf. Und wenn die Köder nun mal 18g, mal 20g und mal 25g hätten, dann würde ich dem Punkt "Fertigungstoleranz" auch zustimmen. Aber meine gewogenen Köder hatten alle fast identische Gewichte mit denselben Abweichungen.

Und Falkfish kann ja auch Köder richtig bezeichnen, der Witch in 20g wiegt auch genau 20g. Dafür hab ich 3 Witches gewogen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Ist doch eigentlich egal ob ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger! Hauptsache man hat bei dem Köder ein gutes Gefühl!!! Also ich kann mich da über andere Sachen aufregen...Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Regt sich doch niemand auf. Sind nur kollektiv erstaunt.|bigeyes


----------



## keilerkopf (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Also mal aus technischer Sicht gesprochen:
Solche Abweichungen sind nicht einmal in ner hintervordersten asiatischen Schmelz- und Gießbude rein durch Zufall möglich...

Entweder ein systemischer Fehler (fehlerhafte Muster, fehlende Qualitätskontrolle...), oder man hat kostentechnisch optimiert (z.B. eine kostengünstigere Metalllegierung wird in alte Formen gegosssen).

Habe mal Jigköpfe gewogen, da ist die Abweichung deutlich unter 10% gewesen.

Pilker sollte ich dann vllt. auch mal wiegen, erklärt dann bestimmt so manches unterschiedliche Absinkverhalten bei theoretisch identischem Gewicht und nahezu identischer Form...


----------



## Barosz (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Guten Tag und frohe Weihnachten,
ich muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Wenn ich einen Köder mit einer bestimmten Gewichtsangabe kaufe, dann möchte ich auch so einen haben. Bei einem Preis von zum Teil knapp 6 € ist das doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt. Abweichungen von 30 % sind mehr als inakzeptabel. Das ist dann *keine Fertigungsabweichung* mehr, sondern *klare Täuschung*. #d
Wenn der 20 g Gno jetzt 6 g mehr hat, dann sehe ich das jetzt nicht so tragisch, weil meine Rute das mitmacht, aber wenn jemand sich einen 20 g Gno zulegt und mit einer leichten Rute fischt, dann können 6 g schon zu viel sein und der Köder ist nicht mehr vernüftig zu werfen.
Außerdem hab ich mich gefragt, wieso der Hansen flash 16 g so sch**** fliegt. Kein Wunder, bei einem Gewicht von nur 13 g. Hab mir vor kurzen den in 20 g gekauft mit der Befürchtung, dass der genau so schlecht fliegt, weil er halt ein bisschen länger ist. Aber nein, er fliegt viel besser. Und wieso? Na, weil er nicht 20 g wiegt, sondern 22 g. Das macht 2,2 g/cm und beim kleinen Bruder sind es nur 1,5 g/cm. 
Wenn man sowas schon früher weiß (durch die korekte Gewichtsangebae) dann muss man sich nicht durch die gesamte Produktpalette kaufen, um zu sehen wie die Köder so fliegen.
Und ja, es verärgert mich ein bisschen, weil sowas banales einfach funktionieren muss.


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



Barosz schrieb:


> Guten Tag und frohe Weihnachten,
> ich muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Wenn ich einen Köder mit einer bestimmten Gewichtsangabe kaufe, dann möchte ich auch so einen haben. Bei einem Preis von zum Teil knapp 6 € ist das doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt. Abweichungen von 30 % sind mehr als inakzeptabel. Das ist dann *keine Fertigungsabweichung* mehr, sondern *klare Täuschung*. #d
> Wenn der 20 g Gno jetzt 6 g mehr hat, dann sehe ich das jetzt nicht so tragisch, weil meine Rute das mitmacht, aber wenn jemand sich einen 20 g Gno zulegt und mit einer leichten Rute fischt, dann können 6 g schon zu viel sein und der Köder ist nicht mehr vernüftig zu werfen.
> Außerdem hab ich mich gefragt, wieso der Hansen flash 16 g so sch**** fliegt. Kein Wunder, bei einem Gewicht von nur 13 g.
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Den Fall mit den 20g Gnos an einer leichten Rute hatte ich tatsächlich. Wenn man nur Snaps fischt, dann geht das. Kauft man nun 20 20g Gnos, hat man ein Problem.

Dachte die Rute kommt ans Limit, dabei war der Köder einfach 5g schwerer...

Ist nun kein Beinbruch, wenn man das ganze denn weiss!
Und erklärt eben so einiges...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Erst einmal Frohe Weihachten @ all!

Ich denke das ist bewußt gemacht, bei dem einen leichteren Köder sieht man ein besseres Spiel und bei den schweren Wobblern denkt jeder :

Lieber den kaufen der wirft sich mit der glrich Grammzahl ja weiter als der ......

Aus versehen passiert heutzutage kaum noch etwas.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Also wenn das mit der Wurfweite so sein soll, dann hat das bei mir mit Gno Vs. Snaps auf jedenfall gut geklappt...


----------



## elbetaler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Wer sagt heutzutage schon die ganze Wahrheit? Lügen und betrügen begründen viele Geschäftsideen. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel, immer schön hart an der Legalitätslinie entlang.
Wenn man bei einem Kaufgeschäft angemeiert wurde und der Verdacht begründet werden kann, macht man von seinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch. In unseren Fällen hier ist der resultierende Nachteil oder Schaden jedoch überschaubar. Natürlich ist das zur gekauften Menge relativ. Also habe ich 2,3,4 Stck. oder einen 10-Jahres-Vorrat gekauft.
Grundsätzlich hat der Käufer aber das Recht, den Artikel zu erhalten, wie dieser beschrieben ist. Und dazu gehört auch das Gewicht. Deshalb erwartet man vom Verkäufer Kulanz, vorausgesetzt die Frist wird eingehalten.
Ich denke, es gibt nicht DEN Köder, DIE Rute, DIE Rolle usw.! Jeder Angler hat eine eigene Meinung zu seiner Kombi. Die wenigsten fangen im höchstpreisigen Segment an. Man arbeitet sich eben so vorwärts, sammelt Erfahrungen und zieht daraus seine Tackle-Konsequenzen. Der Forelle ist das Preisschild egal, wichtig ist, man kommt selbst mit klar.
Und eine Rute, die 5 Gramm WG-Toleranz nicht mitspielt, taugt eben nix. Innerhalb des Leistungsspektrums muss man seine Gerätschaften auch an Grenzen führen. So entwickelt man auch Vertrauen.
Kauf ich mir ne 180-PS Maschine (Motorrad) und fahre damit mit 60 durch die Gegend? Oder der Fall, es drückt mir etwas beim Gasgeben aus´m Rücken und bleibe nach dem Schreck lieber bei meinem Stecken!

Schöne Festtage noch an alle und auf das das Winterloch nicht zu tief wird......... PROST und PETRI.


----------



## widerhaken (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

30 % abweichung ist schon ne nummer... vielleicht wuerde ein anruf oder eine mail an die macher bzw dealer fuer aufklärung sorgen #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Meine Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 5-23g. Und der 20g Gno, welcher real 25 wiegt ging noch so zu werfen, aber schön war es nicht. Dein Punkt mit der Rute, welche die paar Gramm nicht abkann ist quatsch. Wenn ich für meine Rute einen Köder kaufe, der grade noch so ins Wurfgewichtspektrum passt und dieser Köder nun 30% schwerer ist, dann ist das unschön.

Und auch wenn der Gno schwerer ist als der Snaps, ich bleib beim Gno, mag den nämlich 

Nur werd ich mir nicht so schnell die 35g, ich meine 28g Version kaufen...


----------



## Barosz (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

@ fischlandmefo
Danke für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag.
Ich habe meine Ruten noch nicht gewogen, weil ich beim Kauf nicht primär nach dem Gewicht entschieden habe. Entweder sie gefiel mir oder sie gefiel mir nicht. Die Entscheidung wurde sicherlich übers Gewicht gefällt, aber das eher unbewusst. Soll heißen: sie fühlte sich in der Hand gut an, oder sie tat es nicht.
PS: Schön, dass du deinen Spaß hast.
PSS: Auch ich will mich nicht streiten.

@ elebtaler
Man muss hier zwischen bewussten Lügen und "unwissend" nicht die Wahrheit (muss ja nicht immer die Unwahrheit sein) sagen unterscheiden.
Als Merkmalsausprägung sei hier das Gewicht genannt. Dieser ist ein fester Wert zugeordent, die Maßzahl. Wenn ich jetzt mit einem geeigneten Messmittel die Ausprägung bestimme und diese nicht dem SOLL-Wert entspricht, dann ist das Produkt "n.i.O." (nicht in Ordnung). Es erfüllt nicht die Anforderung.
Wenn ich den Blinker nun betrachte, dann muss er einige Anforderungen erfüllen, die in der Produktbeschreibung benannt sind (Gewicht, Länge, Farbe, ...). Wenn da jetzt steht der Blinker soll blau und silber sein, dann muss ich ersteinmal im Klaren sein, was nun blau und silber ist. Ich bräuchte eine Referenzgröße. Die habe ich natürlich nicht. Somit ist der Hersteller aus dem Schneider, wenn ich die Farbe bemängeln würde. Selbst wenn der ganze Blinker silber wäre und nur einem schmalen blauen Streifen hätte, würde das Produkt den Anforderungen genügen. Der Blinker könnte weniger Aktion im Wasser haben, als ein Stein den ich durchs Wasser ziehe. Auch hier könnte ich nicht reklamieren, weil davon nichts in der Anforderungsliste steht. Nach dem Motto "wir haben nie behauptet, dass er lebaft durchs Wasser tantzt".
Beim Gewicht aber sieht das ganz anders aus. Hier ist die Merkmalsausprägung eindeutig definiert. Eigentlich müsste man von der Masse reden, weil das Gewicht über die Gravitationskraft definiert ist. Eine Masse ist invariant, während das Gewicht auf der Erde und auf dem Mond eine andere wäre (nur mal so als Beispiel).


Nochmal am Rande. Mir ist egal, ob jetzt ein 20 g Gno mehr oder weniger wiegt als ein 20 g Snaps. Aber sowas würde ich vor dem Kauf gerne wissen wollen. Ich geh doch auch nicht in den Supermarkt und kaufe Milch und zuhause stellt sich heraus, dass das Cola ist und ich sage mir: "Halb so wild, beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid" .... so ein Quatsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Und was bestätigt das alles mal wieder?

Die Waage gehört heute zur *Grundausrüstung* eines ambitionierten Anglers. Ob Küchenwaage digital mit 1g/2g Genauigkeit für schwere Brocken oder die "Kokswaage" (Diamantenwaage) mit feinsten 0,01g Genauigkeit, sowie eine Digitalschieblehre für bequemes Ablesen von genauer 1/10mm. 
Ob jetzt die Köder, die Rollen oder Ruten, bei den FliFis die Schnüre, alles will heute nachgewogen sein und bei zuviel Abweichung muss man es als Schrott zurückschicken:

Ohne Schaixx: Die mit 176g ausgewiesene leichte Spinrute bringt einfach mal 284g oder gar 324g auf die Waage - und ist dann eben auch völlig unbrauchbar. Beim Köder können 5g mehr oder weniger evtl. sogar positiv sein, aber nur wenn man es eben genau weiß und den passend zu einem Einsatz hinsortieren kann.

In dem Sinne: Allzeit frohes wäägen ! :m


----------



## Rosi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Um mal bei den Blinkern zu bleiben, kann man wirklich vom Glauben abfallen.
Beim Kula stimmt das Gewicht noch halbwegs, jedoch Gno und Snaps sind immer eine Überraschung wert. Die Weißen sind am leichtesten. Da steht 30g drauf und die wiegen grad mal 25g. Beim Gno stehen 28g drauf und die wiegen nur 25g. Die Rot/Schwarzen dagegen kommen auf 33g beim Snap. Mein Silbersnap wiegt 27g, obwohl 30g drauf stehen. 
So, und die Silbersnap aus 2008 wogen noch 30g. 
War wohl damals noch gute, alte Handarbeit.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

@ Rosi, ich musste bei diesem Thread noch an die Diskussion über die Wurfweiten von Gno und Snaps nachdenken. Damit wird natürlich alles hinfällig, wenn die Gewichte so dramatisch schwanken.

Ziehe meine Aussage, dass der Gno weiter fliegt als der Snaps zurück. Evtl. müsste man mal 20g Gno vs. 25g Snaps antreten lassen. Das könnte dann ein gleiches Wurfgewicht ergeben...


----------



## hemi-gtx (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rohline alle ungefähr dasselbe Gewicht haben und dann mit Lack und dem ganzen Schmu mal mehr, mal weniger an Gewicht noch dazu kommt. 

Mir solls egal sein, solange die Dinger laufen!


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rohline alle ungefähr dasselbe Gewicht haben und dann mit Lack und dem ganzen Schmu mal mehr, mal weniger an Gewicht noch dazu kommt.
> 
> Mir solls egal sein, solange die Dinger laufen!



Also bei Snaps und Gno liegt es nicht an der Farbe. Wenn man genau hin sieht, ist der Bleikern bei den Leichteren flacher. Dieser wird ja extra angebracht. Vielleicht ist mal die Mischung geändert worden und nun kommen die Gewichte durcheinander?

Die Gladsax Fiske Wobbler sind auch sehr verschieden schwer. Meistens wiegen die nur 25g, keine 27g. Bei den 20g stimmt das Gewicht, davon habe ich jedoch nur 3 Stück zum nach wiegen hier.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Bei den Rasselwobblern wie dem Spöket lassen sich Gewichtsdifferenzen nur an der Anzahl der verwendeten Kugeln erklären. Sowas sollte natürlich auch nicht sein...


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei den Rasselwobblern wie dem Spöket lassen sich Gewichtsdifferenzen nur an der Anzahl der verwendeten Kugeln erklären. Sowas sollte natürlich auch nicht sein...



Beim Kula haben die Gewichte gestimmt. Der Gladsax Fiske rasselt nicht, falls du den gemeint hast. 

Wenn das Wetter besser ist, probiere ich das mal aus. Ein Gno, der wirklich 28g wiegt, gegen einen Snaps, der 30g wiegen sollte, jedoch nur 28g auf die Waage bringt. Und ich prophezeie, der Snaps fliegt weiter. Weil er schmaler ist|supergri

Mein halbgrüner Gno hat 28g und der grau/schwarze Snaps auch. Alternativ der gelbe Gno in 32g gegen den rot/schwarzen Snaps in 32g.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Hab ne Mail von den Falkfish Leuten. Abweichung im Spöket durch fehlende Kugeln am Wahrscheinlichsten. Im Gno die Abweichung beim Blei. Und beim Witch gabs keine, der hat aber auch keine Rasseln und kein Blei.

Trotzdem sollte das nicht sein. Aber immerhin haben sie geantwortet.

Dann werf mal munter die Blinker. Ich hab mich total an den Gno gewöhnt und bleib auch dabei. Und wie schon so oft gesagt, Wurfweite wird überschätzt.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

...so, jetzt hab ich mir auch mal ne waage geschnappt... das der 20iger gno schwerer ist, als ein 20iger snaps, dass wusste ich, und war mir bisweilen egal... und wenn die dinger 300 gramm hätten, gut fliegen, laufen und gut fangen würden, aber ihr habt schon recht, dass kanns nicht sein... im ladengeschäft kann man sie ja noch in der hand halten... aber wenn man sich online eindeckt, und neue köder ausprobieren möchte, und diese vom gewicht kurz vor der grenze der rute liegen, und sich dann rausstellt, sie haben mal eben 20% mehr, dann ist das schon fett...#y


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mogelpackung Meerforellenköder*

Das ist genau der Punkt!


----------

